# Cutting hair around eyes - how?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

My 4 month old Hav has so much hair around her eyes I'm beginning to wonder how she sees. 

I'm able to bathe her, brush, use a detangler etc., so I'm hoping not to have to pay a grooming bill on a very frequent basis. However, I think the hair around her eyes really does need trimming.

What kind of scissor is safest to use?

Louise


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

It is my understand it is best not to cut it, as the little hairs that poke the eyes as they are growing out can cause even more tearing. I am growing Gracie's out and plan on keeping it in a topknot on top of her head...
However, that said, so do like to keep it trimmed...


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I use baby manicure scissors around the eyes of both Chico and my toy poodle. They have rounded ends.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

As Karla said, if you cut it the hairs will be even more bothersome as they grow out. However, it's fine to trim them as long as you do it very regularly... you'll have to keep up with it!

If you don't trim, eventually her hair will go down and I wouldn't worry about her not being able to see... she can see just fine! Their hair is SUPPOSED to grow over their eyes like that, which protects their eyes from the harsh tropical sun of Cuba. ALL Havs go through this period where their hair is growing all over the front of their eyes but they all live through it and are able to see, so I wouldn't cut it if the only reason you want to do so is because you think she can't!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We are eye "trimmers", so it's $40.00 every 5 weeks to keep it up . The hair in the ears was the thing that really kept me from attempting to groom my own dog (not to mention the hiney area too). She's not fond of getting her nails trimmed either, so off to the groomer we go. Good thing I'm low maintenance. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you can endure this stage, it will be easier later. The hair grows outwards while it is short, but as it gets more length, it will eventually lay down. Once you start cutting, you repeat this cycle of the hair growing up in front of the eyes and needing to be cut. Let it grow, and slick it down with water and/or a flea comb (or even something gentle like an eyewash product) and it will eventually lay down on its own.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> If you can endure this stage, it will be easier later. The hair grows outwards while it is short, but as it gets more length, it will eventually lay down. Once you start cutting, you repeat this cycle of the hair growing up in front of the eyes and needing to be cut. Let it grow, and *slick it down with water and/or a flea comb (or even something gentle like an eyewash product)* and it will eventually lay down on its own.


Kimberly, don't forget "Mama spit". It works wonders! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Kimberly, don't forget "Mama spit". It works wonders! :biggrin1:


So true!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I trim, too. Bought a narrow electric clipper and just buzz the hair between their eyes every few weeks. A groomer suggested I do it because poor Rico has walking into chairs and hitting the halls when trying to run through hallways. So although his eyes were protected from the harsh sun of Cuba, life in Massachusetts was a problem. I mean God made me naked, but I wear clothes to make my life easier.............


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

How do you get him to sit still for an electric clipper? I can't get my four month old to sit still for anything until she collapses in exhaustion - but even then, not for very long.

Louise


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

They are both very good about sitting still, especially when I have a firm grip on their "beards". You have to let them know, this is the way it is and the sooner we get serious, the sooner it's over.

All I have to do is say "feet" and Rico stands there for me to brush his legs and feet. He's great! Lucy, must have been brushed at the breeders a lot, because she just naturally knows when it's time to sit and be brushed. You have to get them used to it from the very beginning, otherwise it's torture for them and you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

iluvhavs said:


> I trim, too. Bought a narrow electric clipper and just buzz the hair between their eyes every few weeks. A groomer suggested I do it because poor Rico has walking into chairs and hitting the halls when trying to run through hallways. So although his eyes were protected from the harsh sun of Cuba, life in Massachusetts was a problem. I mean God made me naked, but I wear clothes to make my life easier.............


ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------

